# casa di bambola - Ibsen



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2011)

La nostra casa non è stata altro che una stanza dei giochi. Qui io sono stata la tua moglie-bambola. Questo è stato il nostro matrimonio, Torvald. (da _Una casa di bambola_, Nora a Torvald)

La vita di famiglia  perde ogni libertà e bellezza quando si fonda sul principio dell'io ti do e tu mi dai. (da _Casa di bambola_)


----------

